# found a site for CNC and other manuals



## brino (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

I recently stumbled across a site with a number of manuals when I was looking for info to help someone with their lathe.
http://cncmanual.com/

It looks like a decent repository of useful manuals.
As you can guess by the name it has a bunch of CNC machine manuals, but also others.....

For example:
some allen-bradley documents: http://cncmanual.com/allen-bradley/
here's a list of "cincinnati" manuals: http://cncmanual.com/cincinnati/
the cincinnati #2 tool and cutter grinder: http://cncmanual.com/cincinnati-no-2-cutter-and-tool-grinder-operators-manual/
various Mach3 documents: http://cncmanual.com/mach3/
some 3d-printer documents: http://cncmanual.com/3d-printer/
Smithy GRANITE GN1300 Series Manual: http://cncmanual.com/download/3751/
some Taig documents: http://cncmanual.com/taig/

some are only short "catalog" type documents, but others are compete 100+ page manuals.

Oh...and did I mention they appear to be free!

-brino


----------



## TomS (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the link.  Found a few manuals that look like an interesting read.


----------

